# EGR BPT Valve price



## luck95 (Dec 22, 2004)

My car is 96 Nissan Altima. I got the check engine light on for a long time. A couple of days ago, I had my car checked at a local Nissan Dealer and they said it is due to the bad BPT valve. They asked too much ($216) to fix it. So does anyone know where I can buy a cheaper one? and what's the normal price for a new BPT valve?

Thanks, XG


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i pulled mine from a 2000 engine. try any salvage yard or you can even try www.autozone.com and see if they have it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

This is a dealer part, I priced one for my 96 altima, $150. Count an extra 60 buck in dealer labor. How many miles on the car>?



luck95 said:


> My car is 96 Nissan Altima. I got the check engine light on for a long time. A couple of days ago, I had my car checked at a local Nissan Dealer and they said it is due to the bad BPT valve. They asked too much ($216) to fix it. So does anyone know where I can buy a cheaper one? and what's the normal price for a new BPT valve?
> 
> Thanks, XG


----------



## luck95 (Dec 22, 2004)

LONDONDERRY said:


> This is a dealer part, I priced one for my 96 altima, $150. Count an extra 60 buck in dealer labor. How many miles on the car>?


The car has run about 100,000 miles. I ever called two Nissan dealer and they told me the price for a new BPT valve is $50 +-.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

luck95 said:


> The car has run about 100,000 miles. I ever called two Nissan dealer and they told me the price for a new BPT valve is $50 +-.



Opps my mistake I was quoting you on a EGR valve. Your right the BPT is $50-60. There every easy to install yourself.


----------

